# video game sales down



## billc (Aug 12, 2011)

I think the reason I stopped playing most games was the fact that they started hitting the 60 dollar mark.  30 bucks, seems fair, 60 bucks way too much.

Here is an article on the slump in video game sales:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/ent...-sales-lowest-in-nearly-5-years-says-npd.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 12, 2011)

One thing that the article notes but does not completely follow up on is the digital distribution model that many PC owners use.  Steam is a very large market and it seems hardly any surveys of this type take it into account.  There is WoW, LOTRO, D&D On-line etc.  All mega markets and usually left out when journo's want to prophesy the death of computer gaming.


----------



## granfire (Aug 12, 2011)

yep, Steam is a big thing.
But personally I think that the people who do spend a lot of their money on video games are the ones who are right now hit up hard for money.
That case of beer might yet take precedence over even a gaming subscription...(lost half my WoW guild to Minecraft, curse you Steam!)

But certainly the industry will have to rethink the pricing strategy.

Also, there are a lot of games out right now you can play for free, but pay for ingame upgrades.
Runescape as one of the older ones, Farmville (and all FB games)...just check out the video game section for all the cards you can buy!


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 12, 2011)

granfire said:


> yep, Steam is a big thing.
> But personally I think that the people who do spend a lot of their money on video games are the ones who are right now hit up hard for money.
> 
> *I beg to differ - Not because I disagree. There is a real LACK of good Releases lately. I think ive spent no more than $50 in the past 3-4 Months, and its probably less than that (Monetarily), but i couldnt be a---- checking. If theres nothing to Buy, nothing will be Sold.*
> ...




In short, not much Good being Sold, therefore not much is Bought.


----------



## granfire (Aug 12, 2011)

aye, that, too.

I have not seen anything I was dying to get either in a while...
So I am playing samo samo...Harvest Moon keeps you busy and I neglected my Pokemon...
And good grief, i actually read a book...


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 12, 2011)

granfire said:


> aye, that, too.
> 
> I have not seen anything I was dying to get either in a while...
> So I am playing samo samo...Harvest Moon keeps you busy and I neglected my Pokemon...
> And good grief, i actually read a book...


Oh dear. You read a Book! If it wasnt an Online Edition, then things have really gotten out of hand. *gasps*


----------



## granfire (Aug 12, 2011)

yep, paper, hard cover and all....

I know, I know...

I am ousted from my WoW right now, too....more paper books in my future, I am afraid...


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 12, 2011)

granfire said:


> yep, paper, hard cover and all....
> 
> I know, I know...
> 
> I am ousted from my WoW right now, too....more paper books in my future, I am afraid...


Dear oh dear. Someone needs to try Dwarf Fortress!
Only, try it in a Month or so when its more Story-Tastic and less Beta-Ish.
Im sure youll have enough Tales to last a Lifetime!

Other than that, eh, Enjoy Paper Books! I TOTALLY dont have so many shelves of Books at this point that i had to load some into travel cases. Nope. Not me.
And there isnt a case dedicated to Aleister Crowley


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 13, 2011)

I do have to agree about the lack of decent games to buy :nods:.  I went through a period a while back where I bought about five games in a row that were all disappointments and just gave up on the whole idea.  I've never really gone back to buying new stuff all the time either.  I'v played AoE (various iterations), GT (various iterations until GT5 was such a let down), Space Empires (III, IV and V), AVP and LOTRO for something like ten years.  Also, Tomb Raider, Red Alert, Delta Force, Counterstrike, Elder Scrolls and MechWarrior spring to mind.  But not a huge mass of games really (tho' as I look up to my left I do see a floor-to-ceiling bookcase full of games .

Oh and Gran, if WoW fails you, come over here to the LOTRO side .


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 13, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I do have to agree about the lack of decent games to buy :nods:.  I went through a period a while back where I bought about five games in a row that were all disappointments and just gave up on the whole idea.  I've never really gone back to buying new stuff all the time either.  I'v played AoE (various iterations), GT (various iterations until GT5 was such a let down), Space Empires (III, IV and V), AVP and LOTRO for something like ten years.  Also, Tomb Raider, Red Alert, Delta Force, Counterstrike, Elder Scrolls and MechWarrior spring to mind.  But not a huge mass of games really (tho' as I look up to my left I do see a floor-to-ceiling bookcase full of games .
> 
> Oh and Gran, if WoW fails you, come over here to the LOTRO side .


Funny thing - Ive never really partaken in MMO RPGs, despite how much they interest me.
And how many Videos of them i watch.


----------



## granfire (Aug 13, 2011)

Tempter!
WoW is cool, just my mates have gone AWOL/MIA... 
(I really should not play as much anyway...real life...as mundaine as it is demands my attention...)


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 13, 2011)

http://video.msn.com?vid=8cb424dc-c...f&mkt=en-us&src=FLPl:shareBar:permalink:uuids

{Smooth and seductive voice}Come, Granfire, come with me ... walk the path to where the world is yours to command ... :lol:


----------



## granfire (Aug 13, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> http://video.msn.com?vid=8cb424dc-c...f&mkt=en-us&src=FLPl:shareBar:permalink:uuids
> 
> {Smooth and seductive voice}Come, Granfire, come with me ... walk the path to where the world is yours to command ... :lol:



 Intervention?


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 13, 2011)

ROFLKLITA!

And ROFLKLITA some more!

I have to say, much as I enjoy computer gaming and spend far too much time playing LOTRO ... when forced to make the choice between gaming and girl ... girl wins :lol:.


----------



## Carol (Aug 13, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFLKLITA!
> 
> And ROFLKLITA some more!
> 
> I have to say, much as I enjoy computer gaming and spend far too much time playing LOTRO ... when forced to make the choice between gaming and girl ... girl wins :lol:.



Wise words there


----------

